# 33g planted community tank



## Jessia (Oct 23, 2011)

Figured it was about time I started a tank journal. This is only one of my 4 operational tanks so I'll probably be editing this thread to include the other ones in the near future.
But for now, here's my 33g as of January 2nd. It's already gone some renovations/addition of fish so I'll be updating soon once I get around to taking new pictures.










Flora:
Jungle Val
Micro sword
Hygro corymbosa
Unknown type of Ludwigia
Hornwort
Pennywort

Fauna: 
Pair of pearl gourami


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Ooooh I like it. A lot. Simple, open scape and low bioload. Beautiful.


----------

